# My P239 and the Ammo



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

Oh Wise Ones---HELP !

The P239 (9mm) is more than I ever expected. I like it and it appreciates that. However, today was perplexing::::

After 150 rounds of 115gr.FMJ, I ran 60 rounds of 124gr.GDHP(Speer Gold Dot). Everything went well except for placement. The 115gr stuff goes where (close) I want, but the Gold Dot stuff goes low. Low is about 4"-6" at 21 feet. What am I doing to cause this shift in sighting/hitting ?

Next week will have a Crimson Trace and maybe I can figure out what I am doing, but until then------HELP!

Thanks


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

different weight bullets travel at different velocities..usually if a bullet hits low I go to a heavier bullet to bring up point of impact but it sounds like you need to stick with 115 grainers :smt023


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

Well, today I had the 239 with Crimson Trace installed and it was "right on" at 21 feet with 115gr FMJ's. What a fun day it was with the laser. I learned more about the DA mode and had fun doing so. SA mode hits the intended dot every time. Now to use other ammo and see if the problem is with the ammo or with me. Maybe I don't want to know------but I really want to know.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A small change in bullet weight in 9mm isn't usually sufficient to cause such a drastic change in POA at such a short range, though I guess anything is possible. And heavier bullets usually go higher, not lower, because of the recoil. Light/fast bullets tend to go lower.

Did you shoot the heavier bullets toward the end of the session? Maybe you'd developed a little trigger jerk after a couple hundred rounds. Low hits are a sign of "mashing" the trigger.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

im glad your having a good time w/your gun.my p239 9mm is my favorite gun,and super accurate even at 25yrds.


----------

